# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Micologia (Hongos) >  Por favor, Azuer y Francisco, echadme una mano con una seta.

## NoRegistrado

Hola buenas a todos.

 He sacado una foto de una seta que no había visto nunca. Primero os pongo una de un (creo que es así) champiñón salvaje de los que me salen a kilos en el césped, ya no los cojo porque tengo a todo el mundo harto de ellos:



Estos otros son pequeños pero no me parecen iguales, aunque estaban a penas a cuatro metros de distancia:



Pero luego, en una zona que la tengo en estado natural, bosque mediterráneo, habitualmente me salían bastantes setas de cardo, pero éste año me están saliendo unas que no conozco:



Es que no encuentro similitudes. No sé si es que con las lluvias, que ha habido alguna intensa, se han estropeado y por eso salen así, o qué ha ocurrido.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Azuer

Hola Miguel, identificar una seta sólo con la foto es muy difícil y arriesgado, sobre todo si no se ven todas sus partes y caracteres. Hay que volcar un ejemplar para ver el pie, si tiene anillo o no y si debajo del sombrero tiene láminas, poros, aguijones... en algunos casos (como los boletos) incluso es necesario un corte longitudinal para ver la reacción de la carne al contacto con el aire.

Dicho ésto, y con todas las reservas ya que sin ver las láminas no tenemos ninguna seguridad, los primeros sí que pueden ser champiñones, la segunda foto ni idea y la tercera pudiera ser _Hohenbuehelia geogenia_.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Gracias Azuer, no la toqué pensando en que creciera algo más por si es comestible, pero si es esa, según algunas web, parece que no merece la pena.
Las de la segunda foto las sacaré también a ver qué son.
Esta semana estaré más en Madrid que en Galapagar, si en un rato puedo sacarla y darle la vuelta la fotografiaré, si no el Sábado.
Sí, parece que es ésta:
http://www.errotari.com/Micologia/especie.php?319

En ese rodal, hemos sacado muchas setas de cardo, pero esa es muy distinta.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## frfmfrfm

Miguel yo sobre setas solo cojo tres variedades, niscalos, gallipiernos, gurumelos y suelo aprender de Azuer y eldelassetas.
Miguel creo que la política no beneficia al foro.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Miguel yo sobre setas solo cojo tres variedades, niscalos, gallipiernos, gurumelos y suelo aprender de Azuer y eldelassetas.
> Miguel creo que la política no beneficia al foro.
> Un saludo, Francisco.


Es verdad, olvidé al Eldelassetas.

Gracias, estoy de acuerdo contigo. Aunque muchas decisiones hidráulicas las toman políticos en lugar de técnicos. No hemos sido los ciudadanos los que hemos politizado las obras hidráulicas.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

